# LGB Decoders 55027 & 55021



## paco1942 (Apr 9, 2008)

I just purchased an LGB 24251 Forney Steam Loco. It calls for an LGB 55027 decoder to be used for MTS. Can the LGB 55021 decoder be used instead?

thanks


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Paco, 

The 55021 would also work, but if it's asking for the 55027 the loco must have the interface cable which makes it easier because you then you don't have to figure out wiring for the lights. That being the case, you have other options that might work better for you, though, especially if you want sound. For example either the Massoth XLS or LS sound decoders would work and they come with the right interface cable. So for a little extra to get a sound decoder I think it would be worth it to you. Could you tell us which version of MTS you are running, and how you currently do your programming? 

Keith


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

There is VERY LITTLE space available in the Forney for a decoder (even the 55027). I doubt very seriously that you could fit a 55021 in it because of the pins on the bottom of the 55027. Some people cut the weight to make room for the decoder.

You would also have to modify the wiring from the 55021 because the 24251 has a DCC interface. The wiring (8150501 eMOTION DCC Interface Cable LGB) is available from Massoth but it is not a modification I would recommend.

For that matter the LGB Forneys are some of the more difficult LGB locos I have worked on and I usually end up breaking something when I take one apart.

Adding sound is also difficult because it is not easy to run wires either to a decoder or from a decoder to a speaker in the box at the rear of the Forneys.

A Massoth XL (no sound) could work but it is larger than a 55027 (F1 & F2 wiring may be reversed on XL/XLS). I have not tried installing a decoder with sound into a Forney but I have put LGB 41352 sound units into them along with a 55027 (tight fit).

There may be other non-LGB solutions but I am not familiar with them.

Jerry


----------

